# Looking for some Stingray help



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2014)

I have a friend that would like me to find her a blue Stingray. Don't think it matters what year, just that it's complete & in decent shape. No problem if it needs to be serviced & in need of new rubber. I know nothing about these, so I'm wondering what she should expect to pay for one. If anyone might have one they would like to move, please let me know. Thanks in advance for the help. Mike


----------



## Moshnmore (May 23, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> I have a friend that would like me to find her a blue Stingray. Don't think it matters what year, just that it's complete & in decent shape. No problem if it needs to be serviced & in need of new rubber. I know nothing about these, so I'm wondering what she should expect to pay for one. If anyone might have one they would like to move, please let me know. Thanks in advance for the help. Mike




Price is very relative to the year. If it is for her to ride, look for a later 70's one. They usually go in the neighborhood of $200 for a nice original complete. I have a 1978 that i traded a gt bmx bike for


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 26, 2014)

I have this 1973 (I think) Stingray fairlady all original. 3 speed sturmey archer hub. Tires are original but back one needs replacing as it has a whole in it. pm me if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2014)

Guess I shoulda specified she is looking for a boys Stingray. I saw a couple at the Long Beach swap this Sunday, but I didn't have enough cash on me and my friend is broke til next paycheck. Guess $200 each was a good price cuz they went quick.


----------

